# On low fodmap but scared I'm eating too much carbs?



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Currently undiagnosed IBS but this is in progress and I think will take some time. I seem to get ibs-d brought on by stress and anxiety. I have started low fodmap diet but I have a big appetite and am struggling to stay full and am losing weight. I think I am on the tail end of a flareup so have been on a fairly bland diet, here is what I had today for example:

--------------------

Breakfast:

3 Quinoa, Buckwheat & Millet pancakes (contain equal parts grains, some egg, some lactose free milk)
scoop of lactose free greek yogurt
1 yakult

Snack:

1 organic maize cracker thing with almond butter spread on
2 corn thins
1 kiwi fruit
1 Quinoa, Buckwheat & Millet pancakes (contain equal parts grains, some egg, some lactose free milk)

Lunch:

1 cup basmati rice
1 carrot (steamed)
1/2 stick of celery (steamed)
1/3 chicken breast baked, lightly coated in extra virgin olive oil

Snack:

1 organic maize cracker with almond butter
2 corn thins
2 macadamia nuts, 2 almonds, 2 pecans, 2 walnuts
glass lactose free milk
3 grapes
pro-biotic pill

Dinner:

1 organic maize cracker
scoop lactose free greek yogurt
1/2 chicken breast

Snack:

2 corn thins
1 Quinoa, Buckwheat & Millet pancakes (contain equal parts grains, some egg, some lactose free milk)

-----------------

I think I would be more adventerous if I wasn't recovering from a flare up. I also have reflux triggers so that is also a bit limiting. Does the above sound ok? I know some say go low carb but I would starve without carbs. Are Quinoa, Buckwheat and Millet a better choice in carbs? Am I overdoing the carbs and making matters worse? If so then I think I'm going to have a lot of trouble with a 24/7 hunger.

Thanks for any advice, maybe a dietician is lurking in here.


----------



## Goldfinch (Sep 9, 2012)

Anyone who steams a half stick of celery and counts grapes is going to lose weight! Just the act of steaming celery probably uses more calories than are in the celery. It is hard to tell from your list if you are trying to restrict calories or fat or what? Do you not allow yourself any sugar? Your diet sounds pretty quirky. Do you limit vegetable oils as well? Steamed veggies tossed with olive oil will give you a bit more substance than plain steamed veggies. Like how about roast chicken--dark meat with the skin on? Your diet sounds more restrictive than just bland.

You might try brown rice instead of white and see if you are okay with that. Brown rice has more calories. What about a bowl of oatmeal with maple syrup and butter? Do you eat butter, or are you strictly non dairy? Throw some walnuts in the oatmeal, and some berries. Maybe add more nut butters to your diet? Do you eat peanut butter? Maybe pb on celery sticks? I too am on the low fodmaps diet and can't live without carbs. I eat a lot of rice and try to eat a lot of fruit, like grapes, melon, bananas. If you can tolerate fruit juice, things like orange juice are high in carbs, and in my experience carbs help you keep weight on. Do you like potatoes? Potatoes or sweet potatoes roasted with olive oil and rosemary are yummy and rib-sticking. Wish I could be more helpful, but maybe you could provide a little more info about what irritates your system and what doesn't.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

HI, yeah I have a lot of reflux triggers. Anything acidic will do me in, also unfortunately have intolerance to oats and banannas, most if not all berries give me issues. Strangely I am ok with kiwifruit. I've been having a lot of chicken lately and am going to start baking some fish. I've been having almond butter. I guess lowfodmap allows some dairy cheeses? I don't have much sugar. Brown rice cakes don't seem to agree with me but maybe brown cooked rice will be ok. Potatoes are ok for me. I seem to tolerate steamed veggies ok but stir fry not so much. The above diet I listed is quite pedantic but that was just taking it light until my flare up is over. Guess I need to do more fodmap research and try to expand my ingredients list.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd suggest more vegetables with all your meals. Marinated and Grilled eggplant, sweet potatoes, Bok choy. Green Beans. Yes, I would mix up the grains with more varieties. Can you do stews? with meat, potatoes and vegetables? How about homemade breakfast sausage? Add some soups? It seems to me like you are just not eating enough; my diet is about double this and I am a 5'5" female 120 lbs.


----------



## shirley c (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi,

I have IBS-D and have been on lotronex am & pm. I could not continue due to the cost even with insurance for 2014. I am trying to start the Low FM Diet, but

I don't know where to start. I am finding it easier to eat just about nothing. I can't find lactose free yoghurt.....I am very sensitive to

oatmeal....any ideas? The lotronex worked so well....I have had this mess to deal with for over 40 years....please advise...Shirley


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

I'd have severe problems eating these foods as too much starch causes gas and constipation although I'm not sure how these things affect IBS-D. It's tough if you have a big appetite. I had problems with the non-gluten flours as well - too starchy. Quinoa, buckwheat & millet would be pretty high in fibre too. I found boiled / fried rice to be extremely constipating but not sure how this affects IBS-D people. I'd think about excluding the known irritating foods as a lot of people can't tolerate the non-gluten grains and maybe filling up more on rice. If your symptoms improve keep going in this direction. See if substituting Rice Bubbles is better than fried rice. If your symptoms get worse go the other way, more non-gluten grains and less rice for instance.

Lactose free yoghurt can be found just about anywhere but it's usually hidden away in the corner. I don't bother and just get the regular yoghurt, there's not much lactose in it anyway. I just found out I have an intolerance to porridge oats as well. Maybe try the mild, gentle soluble type veges first with meat / fish first. Fill up as much as you can on these before adding other grainy foods.


----------

